# Cows vs Fish



## HawgWild (Jan 27, 2011)

I need some help here please. I raise pigs but I am about to bring in a few cows. My question concerns the cows drinking from our lake. We have been told that the fish will die off due to the cows drinking from the lake (something to do with the salvia?), is this true? Thanks!


----------



## elevan (Jan 27, 2011)

It's not the drinking from the lake that will be the problem.  It's tracking "contaminants" into the lake, usually from their front hooves at the water line while taking a drink.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 27, 2011)

And the change of pH from the runoff from feces and urine. Fish have a pH tolerance, so if you keep the cows and fish and want both to be healthy, do periodic pH tests to see what fish would be best suited for the pH of the water.


----------



## HawgWild (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you both for your replys. BIG help!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 27, 2011)

Cows will also walk out into the water to cool off. They will urinate in the water as well. When they walk to water's edge, their hooves push the mud toward the water. Over time, they can flatten the shallows and contribute to silting in the pond. If you want to keep them out, fence off the pond and get a large tank for their water.


----------



## HawgWild (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Baymule...I've been kicking it around for awhile and thought that would be the route to take. I'd hate to lose my cats and bass as it's loaded with both. Thanks again!


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 28, 2011)

Do your hawgs have access to your lake ? They do just as much or more dammage than a cow .


----------



## ohne (Jan 28, 2011)

My family used to have a ranch that we used for part of our beef herd. It had several large stock ponds that were used for watering the cattle, as well as one was used to hydro power the ranch. All of these ponds were stocked with fish and had been for some time. On average 50-75 head were rotated through each pasture at a time and their was never an issue with fish die off. 

As far as contaminates the biggest issue I could see would be increased nitrogen content promoting a large algae bloom. Your cow pooping in the pond a few times is not going to cause this you would need some major run off to do this. Salmonella is another thing that people tend to worry about, however range cattles diets dont supply enough sugars for the bacteria to breed large populations. On the other hand dry lot cattles high corn diet does. Interesting side note a skunk walking across a field and doing his business will generate more salmonella pollution in a day than a cow.


----------



## HawgWild (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks ohne...we don't have a major alge problem as of now. We treat once a year in the spring and it stays clear for a year. We just purchased the farm two years ago and no farm animals have been in the pasture for at least 4 years. There is not much runoff as the pasture was terraced and made to run away from the lake. The lake is spring fed. So I think it should be fine for the time being. We are only planing to use 5-8 acres for 2 - 3 cows to fatten up for market. So they will not be there for an extended amount of time.


Bossroo...the hogs have access, but they have done no damage as of yet. They drink and walk away. Not even any hoof prints (hard compacted soil on the bank). They have had access for the 2 years they have been here. But I do understand what you're saying. I've raised them for over 45 years.

Thanks again to both of you. Greg


----------

